# Does anyone use trail cattleguards in barbwire fences?



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

This is a prototype I'm fabricating for our National Forest singletrack trails to pass through grazing lease barbwire fences. The old box type were difficult to keep clean and had some other problems, including digging a hole. The one pictured below will have a ramp on the other side and three more braces when complete, and then will be sent to a hot dip galvanizing plant. This design breaks down to three basic pieces, each of which can be carried by two crew members. It sets on top of the ground, you just cut the fence and set it in place and tie the barbwire to each side. The design has been approved by our FS district engineer for use throughout our district. I will post more pics as it progresses...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I was playing with the angle of the braces/wings, and I think I like this better. Too high for a cow to jump though and not too intimidating for bikers. I think it fits the rest of the design well and leaves space above the wing for something interesting cut out of 1/4" steel plate. I may play with it a bit more before welding in the attachment studs, I already have to cut that high one off and re-position it.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

This is exactly what I plan on using on a track that has to go through a few paddocks so we don't have to keep opening and closing gates.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm considering using this for the ramp slats if I can find it for a reasonable price. What do you think of it? 

There will be an initial small run of 10 units fabricated by the local City welding shop, as an in kind contribution. They take great pride in their work so it's all good. The local steel supply company is giving a great price on the materials and will also haul them to the galvanizer and back as their delivery route goes nearby. The good thing about all this is that a lot of folks are personally invested in the project, and that can iron out a lot of bumps along the way. It also requires no cash flow as it's all back end stuff, so a small amount of grant funding goes a long ways.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Are they really going to aid traction going over the ramp? The way they are used around here they are simple access points, not made for speed. Unless you can get it cheaper than the rhs I don't think it's worth it. Mine will be the same as the other ones I have seen around Sparrow Hill which are just 20 or 25mm square rhs.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^They would probably help hikers more than bikers, as wet steel is quite slippery underfoot. Many of ours can be hit at speed, they go through grazing lease fences, which are everywhere. Cost would be a big factor.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

bsieb said:


> This is a prototype I'm fabricating for our National Forest singletrack trails to pass through grazing lease barbwire fences. The old box type were difficult to keep clean and had some other problems, including digging a hole. The one pictured below will have a ramp on the other side and three more braces when complete, and then will be sent to a hot dip galvanizing plant. This design breaks down to three basic pieces, each of which can be carried by two crew members. It sets on top of the ground, you just cut the fence and set it in place and tie the barbwire to each side. The design has been approved by our FS district engineer for use throughout our district. I will post more pics as it progresses...


Around Hurricane they make them from rebar. A simple half round arched "bridge" with rungs. Easy to ride and they seem to work for stopping livestock.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Those kind work more or less well, they are fairly easy for cattle to jump over but a lot depends where and how they are installed. They also require setting a number of posts to brace against the fence tension on each side, so rocky ground is a challenge. I watched a cow try to go through a barbwire fence this afternoon by squeezing between the wires, some are hard to stop even with a fence. We have had problems with bull calves jumping through but the wings have stopped that.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Update: After months of FS Engineer evaluation and some changes, we are finally moving ahead on this project. Basically the width of the units had to be increased to 32" to meet federal ADA requirements. I know a few hand bikers who might appreciate that added width. Galvanizing was not approved. At first they specified Corten steel but in the end consented to A-36 HR. Corten weathering steel has no advantage over mild steel if it's in contact with the ground. Also some of the rectangular tubing was not available in Corten. We acid wash the mill scale off and let them weather here in NW New Mexico.

The units break down into pieces that can each be carried down a singletrack by two crew members. Installation is quick and easy, requiring only light hand tools.

I have attached copies of the approved drawings, feel free to use them. We figured $1500 each installed unit for a FS grant. You can probably get them fabbed up for ~$750 ea. 

More when we start fabrication...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Fabrication is proceeding... got the City welding shop to do the basic cutting and welding as an in-kind donation.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Even slow progress eventually gets the job done. In this case we are replacing a previous CG design that had filled in with dirt. The new design takes less than a half hour to install, features grip tape on the tread slats, and some reflective tape for night riding. We will eventually install over 60 of these units.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Very cool.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Great work.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I should mention that my installation crew consisted of six well seasoned YCC* trail crew supervisors and their boss, Strider Brown. We worked through the details of installation as a group to insure we are all on the same page. These folks are truly a pleasure to work with!

*(Gallup) Youth Conservation Corps


----------

